# Decimated al Qaeda Captures Mosul &  Tikrit Iraq



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

Yup. al Qaeda has been decimated. And they just captured another Iraqi city.







_By Ghazwan Hassan


TIKRIT Iraq (Reuters) - Sunni rebels from an al Qaeda splinter group overran the Iraqi city of Tikrit on Wednesday and closed in on the biggest oil refinery in the country, making further gains in their rapid military advance against the Shi'ite-led government in Baghdad.

The threat to the Baiji refinery comes after militants from the Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) seized the northern city of Mosul, advancing their aim of creating a Sunni Caliphate straddling the border between Iraq and Syria.

The fall of Mosul, Iraq's second biggest city, is a blow to Prime Minister Nuri al-Maliki's attempts to defeat the militants, who have seized territory in Iraq over the past year following the withdrawal of U.S. forces.

About 500,000 Iraqis have fled Mosul, home to 2 million people, and the surrounding province, many seeking safety in the autonomous Kurdistan region.

Having also taken two small towns north of Baghdad, Dhiluiya and Yathrib, the insurgents are in control of between 10 and 15 pct of Iraqi territory, excluding Kurdistan, and have led many Iraqis to fear they have the capital, Baghdad, in their sights.

Security sources said ISIL militants on Wednesday drove more than 60 vehicles into Tikrit, the home town of former Iraqi dictator Saddam Hussein, which lies about 100 miles (160 km) north of Baghdad.

The militants occupied the provincial government headquarters and raised the black flag of ISIL._​
Iraq insurgents take Saddam's home town in lightning advance


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 11, 2014)

didnt the prezbo say 

al qeada is on the run


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> didnt the prezbo say
> 
> al qeada is on the run



He said they were worm food.


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 11, 2014)

Has the Obama Administration officially blamed George W. Bush yet?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe China can go help this time.  It's the least they can do since so many Americans died to give them a new source of oil.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 11, 2014)

This is the problem with islam. 40% of the religion are extremist that want to live in caves and fuck a rock all day long. Sounds a little like the tea party?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Ain't aq, boys.  Need a quick study chart to know the players.

And how many troops do we have there?

And how many dead and wounded Americans?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ain't aq, boys.  Need a quick study chart to know the players.
> 
> And how many troops do we have there?
> 
> And how many dead and wounded Americans?



Like that even matters now. All of that money and blood wasted by Obama.

The point is al Qaeda was there before and now they're back.

It doesn't matter a damn to a tussbucket like yourself because you act like Obama didn't lie that al Qaeda was toast, but instead they're winning big, and Obama's helping them. He's handing countries over to them on a silver platter. 

The more you say the more you show yourself to be an ignorant stick in the mud that doesn't care about the truth anymore.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ain't aq, boys.  Need a quick study chart to know the players.
> 
> And how many troops do we have there?
> 
> And how many dead and wounded Americans?



 Not al Qaeda, who might it be then?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ain't aq, boys.  Need a quick study chart to know the players.
> ...



Money and blood wasted by Obama???

Are you fucking kidding me?

Please tell us how much more money and blood you'd like for us to keep wasting there.


----------



## idb (Jun 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ain't aq, boys.  Need a quick study chart to know the players.
> ...



ISIS
They're so extreme that Al Qaeda won't have anything to do with them.

Al-Qaeda disavows any ties with radical Islamist ISIS group in Syria, Iraq - The Washington Post


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I counter your ignorant response with; How much more blood will be spilled elsewhere once al Qaeda has their own country or countries? These fuckers were able to plan 911 from tents in the desert.

Just imagine a world war that nobody escapes from. You won't be able to watch Honey Boo Boo or Duck Dynasty, because it will spread here as well. You won't be able to afford the electricity.

Obama wants unrest in the Middle East to drive up the price of oil. He doesn't care that it will be worse than that.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



You forgot to tell me how much more blood and money we should waste there.

Keep in mind China, Russia, and all the other countries you don't like will be getting fat while we fight a bunch of religious lunatics, completely surrounded by other religious lunatics.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 11, 2014)

Obama couldn't be a bigger friend to AQ and the Muslim Brotherhood if he tried.  It can;t be by accident, it HAS to be intentional


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 11, 2014)

Fallujah is next than on to Baghdad.


----------



## Peach (Jun 11, 2014)

idb said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Thank you. Now we can pretend ISIS does not wish the US or our interests any harm? Not likely.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 11, 2014)

20,000 dead, 50,000 wounded, $3 trillion, China gains influence, Russia gains influence, communism spreads through South America, our Allies turn further away from us...

Is that a reasonable price to pay?  Will that make conservatives in America happy?

You'll get to wave your flags and pretend to give a fuck about soldiers the whole time as a perk!  Sound good?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 11, 2014)

"Decimated" means reduced by 10%.  That leaves, if everyone were suddenly telling the truth (bloody unlikely, but there you are) then 90% are still out there to romp at will.  But now they have the advantage of our fearless (no sense; no fear) leader having sent five of their finest strategists back to their loving arms.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

And 150 of 500 ones Bu sh released.

Henry, are you really a neo-con? Do you really believe the return of Jesus is imminent?

We can't let people like you anywhere near the levers of power in government: we have suffered so much already from folks who think like you.

I will vote Rand Paul if I get the chance.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



The problem is there is no good options. There's only poor options and extremely terrible options.

These people are a stain on the planet. Yes, religious fanatics. And what's hilarious is YOU SEEM TO LIKE WHAT THEY'RE DOING!!! You support them with your silence on the matter and complaining about what was done is just another form of facilitation.

You could care less about all of the murder and genocide that's taking place. 

Hastag this bs. Everyone has forgotten about those girls now because they've moved on. Kidnapping girls is just a symptom of the evil that is going on all over that part of the world. The ramification of doing nothing is worse than what you so greatly despise. You just figure as long as it doesn't effect you personally, it doesn't matter. But it won't be long before it will effect everything in your life. 

You ignorant tools literally make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> And 150 of 500 ones Bu sh released.
> 
> Henry, are you really a neo-con? Do you really believe the return of Jesus is imminent?
> 
> ...



Somehow the above seems to suggest surprise that "decimate" means to reduce by 10% and that trading five terrorist master strategists for one or any number of Americans makes sense.  Unless, of course, one is hoping to see some major new attack in order to bring perhaps full blown martial law.

Perhaps you'd like to be appointed Obama's czar in charge of sending people you or He don't like to a gulag?  After all, *you* are making a passionate case for that sort of thing.

We don't know if we're seeing in Virginia a rising star or a flash in the pan.  I have the patience to wait it out a bit.  Meanwhile it is a little disconcerting to see such a prominent Marxist express an interest in Mr. Paul.  Makes one question his credentials.  But since those of tender years are not allowed up the basement stairs to vote there seems little with which to feel concern.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> These people are a stain on the planet. Yes, religious fanatics. And what's hilarious is YOU LIKE WHAT THEY'RE DOING!!!
> 
> You could care less about all of the murder and genocide that's taking place.



Link or stfu asshole.

We have drones, we have cruise missiles... we should use them.

Our soldiers can be used much more intelligently than sending them to die in the hellhole that is the middle east.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 11, 2014)

Why don't you cons take a time out from swinging off of Putin's nutsack and demand that Russia go on another middle east adventure?  Or maybe China?  They've never gotten the chance to do it before!  They'll be thrilled!


----------



## guno (Jun 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Yup. al Qaeda has been decimated. And they just captured another Iraqi city.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was no ISIL or al quida in Iraq until bush the lesser said "bring it on" , so now because of that little born again half wit Iraq  is worse now then with Saddam


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

Barack Obama:  "Al Queda is on the run."  I hope Obama turns on the TV so he learns what's going on.


----------



## idb (Jun 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Sooooo....back to Iraq then?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > These people are a stain on the planet. Yes, religious fanatics. And what's hilarious is YOU LIKE WHAT THEY'RE DOING!!!
> ...



Link for what?

Are you saying that there is no ethnic cleansing going on in Africa and the Middle East.

Why don't you look it up on the net.

It was going on the moment we left Iraq. It has been going on in the Sudan for years. Boko Haram is just a byproduct of this. Because nothing was done about it, it spread. 

So, remind me just how concerned you remain about those missing Christian girls.

Drones and cruise missiles, cram them up your backside.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Sorry, but this time there's no do-overs. 

It's too late now.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ain't aq, boys.  Need a quick study chart to know the players.
> 
> And how many troops do we have there?
> 
> And how many dead and wounded Americans?



Not AQ? Who are they, Christian queers?


----------



## guno (Jun 11, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Barack Obama:  "Al Queda is on the run."  I hope Obama turns on the TV so he learns what's going on.



in the best of both worlds our religious fundy kooks and the islamic kooks kill each other off


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Yup. al Qaeda has been decimated. And they just captured another Iraqi city.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard 30,000 Iraqi troops ran from about 800 insurgents?
Does that sound possible, to you?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Sounds like you've got a fever... and the ONLY cure is more cowb--- I mean BLOOD OF AMERICAN SOLDIERS!  TONS OF IT!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

guno said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. al Qaeda has been decimated. And they just captured another Iraqi city.
> ...



Thanks to Obama, sure.

It was pretty much over with till that spineless prick decided Iraq was too much of an albatross to deal with. 

Obama never does anything that's tough. 

He just abuses the hell out of Americans and laughs about it every chance he gets.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 11, 2014)

America needs to COMPLETELY ween itself off of anything that has to do with the middle east.  If those people want all that sand to use as an arena to kill each other in the name of Allah why not let them?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I love it when libtards cry over dead soldiers. 

It is so disingenuous.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Wow get over yourself


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 11, 2014)

CUT AND RUN CLUELESS obama HAS LOST EVERYTHING GAINED BY OUT TROOPS IM IRAQ AND NOW HE DOES THE SAME IN AFGAN.  ALL THOSE LIVES AND BILLIONS OF $$$ WASTED!!! NOW HOW LONG BEFORE WE HAVE ANOTHER 9/11 TYPE ATTACK???


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> America needs to COMPLETELY ween itself off of anything that has to do with the middle east.  If those people want all that sand and drought to use as an arena to kill each other in the name of Allah why not let them?



I would agree with you, but one problem remains.......Obama has made us even more dependent on their oil, so doing so* is extremely retarded. *

That's pretty much you in a nutshell.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Go troll somewheres else then.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> CUT AND RUN CLUELESS obama HAS LOST EVERYTHING GAINED BY OUT TROOPS IM IRAQ AND NOW HE DOES THE SAME IN AFGAN.  ALL THOSE LIVES AND BILLIONS OF $$$ WASTED!!! NOW HOW LONG BEFORE WE HAVE ANOTHER 9/11 TYPE ATTACK???



These ingrates think it'll never happen as long as a Democrap is in the White House.

After all, Global Climate Change is the big threat. 

Taking our guns is the big issue.

Fuck the VA, fuck keeping our borders secure, fuck our energy needs.

So many idiots.......so little time.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. al Qaeda has been decimated. And they just captured another Iraqi city.
> ...



Not really.

But then they did it during Desert Storm, so who knows. 

Most Arabs think warfare is parking their vehicles on opposite hills and shooting rounds in the enemy's general direction. Then after a couple of hours they drink some Chi and they pack up and go home.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > America needs to COMPLETELY ween itself off of anything that has to do with the middle east.  If those people want all that sand and drought to use as an arena to kill each other in the name of Allah why not let them?
> ...



Oh so let's send a few hundred thousand soldiers to die in Iraq so that their biggest client, China, doesn't have any interruptions in service.  That will lower the price of oil for everyone!  It'll be great!

If a few thousand more American soldiers get blown up in Iraq then my girlfriend will be okay with me buying the Acura that I want because premium gas will be a little cheaper


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



When did this happen? I heard it was 5000. More died during Iwo Jima in one day than that. When did a few hundred thousand die?

You obviously have a serious problem with perspective.


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 11, 2014)

guno said:


> Ibentoken said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama:  "Al Queda is on the run."  I hope Obama turns on the TV so he learns what's going on.
> ...



Are you Rosie O' Donnel?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 11, 2014)

TERRORISTS GAINS OVER 100% WHILE CLUELESS OBAMA PLAYS GOLF! TERRORISTS BASE = AFGAN,SYRIA AND NOW IRAQ,BACKED BY IRAN AND IRAN BACKED BY RUSSIA!! THIS IS VERY Bad!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



5000 more dead will lower my gas prices by 10 cents.  Let's do it mudwhistle let's go back to Iraq and fuck shit up


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ain't aq, boys. Need a quick study chart to know the players.
> ...


Obama is like a Trojan Horse. I can't put my finger on it, but it's like he's created so much anger and division politically America goes to bed angry after analysts try to make sense of the current presidential fiat each day. I saw a newscast with the new map. Al Qaeda has more territory than ever before, and they were set up by the same Muslim Brotherhood that sprung from the ideology of Muslims who insisted that Hitler step up Jewish murders in World War II to 6 million. This seems to be Chapter II of Hitler's meddling with Middle Eastern affairs, only this time the carnage will be in the Middle East and not in Europe.

 I'm horrified that Harvard Law School had a collaborative hand in this turn of events, but they pushed him, hid his school records so nobody would know he was not a US Citizen, and feathered his nest to help hurt conservative and military Americans.

 We're seeing betrayal on an unprecedented scale, and the press plays party time at all the chatter.


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 11, 2014)

Think!!! Terrorists taking over syria,iraq,afgan!!! How long before another 9/11 attack on the usa???? Terrorists can walk over our southern border with a small nuke or bio germs ====how long before we are hit???? This clueless obama is just clueless!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

3000 died on 9/11.

We're supposed to ignore that now?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Do us a favor and go jump off a cliff.

How bout that?


----------



## whitehall (Jun 11, 2014)

Didn't Barry Hussein announce "mission accomplished" when Navy Seals killed Osama Bin Laden?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Didn't Barry Hussein announce "mission accomplished" when Navy Seals killed Osama Bin Laden?



Bin Laden was all he needed.

Done....


Over......


He's such a bad-ass.


----------



## idb (Jun 11, 2014)

What would having American troops still in Iraq actually achieve?
You Obama-haters know that they'd still be fighting - and dying - right?
Forever.

What would the end-game look like when the troops could leave and everyone could say - "well, that was a good job well done"?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 11, 2014)

Bottomline= we fight the terrorists on their land or on our land!!!


----------



## Samson (Jun 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Obama wants to drive up the cost of oil?

Absurd.

As much as I'd like to believe that Obama is somehow to blame for ISIS, I'm not sure how the Shiite Iraqis are not primarily to blame.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

idb said:


> What would having American troops still in Iraq actually achieve?
> You Obama-haters know that they'd still be fighting - and dying - right?
> Forever.
> 
> What would the end-game look like when the troops could leave and everyone could say - "well, that was a good job well done"?



I'm sure there was a time they said the same about Germany and Japan.

Problem with some, they don't remember history, and can't see past their own little part of the world.

Who cares if Obama causes one humanitarian crisis after another. At least we don't have any deaths to talk about. Forget the fact they've been dying in Afghanistan all of this time. 4 out of 5 who have died in Afghanistan died since Obama took office.


----------



## idb (Jun 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > What would having American troops still in Iraq actually achieve?
> ...



So, if troops were still in Iraq, what would the end look like?
At what point would it be time to finally pack everything up and leave knowing that everything was achieved?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

Samson said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Yeah, I know, it sounds absurd.

Nobody would dare believe that an American president would hate his own country so much to want to drive up the cost of energy.........even though youtube is a really good way of proving that this is exactly what he wants. 

Thing is, Hillary is of the same ilk as well.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Still cheerful Vets got the shaft at Obama VA Hospitals?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



We're still in Germany and Japan. Figure it out.

The point isn't to leave. The point is to make things better. Democracy and whatnot.

You know, Democracy and freedom?

You remember that, don't you?

I figure it's too late to go back. Obama set us on a course of no return. He's gutless, and because he's gutless, people are suffering and dying today. His weakness and lack of real answers will only make things worse. And the reason this happens is because he never pays a price for his mistakes. He has no incentive to succeed.


----------



## mal (Jun 11, 2014)

Hope and Change... American Lives were lost so Obama could cut an run...

We'll be at War there again



peace...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 11, 2014)

mal said:


> Hope and Change... American Lives were lost so Obama could cut an run...
> 
> We'll be at War there again
> 
> ...



When Jeb gets elected


----------



## mal (Jun 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Hope and Change... American Lives were lost so Obama could cut an run...
> ...



Obama and his media will certainly ignore the mess he left for at least two years. 



peace...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 11, 2014)

mal said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



As opposed to Dubya's completely unignorable mess



peace...


----------



## Samson (Jun 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



No I meant it was absurd because increases in the cost of oil help E&P companies (ExxonMobil, Chevron, Shell, and Service companies, BHI, Schlumberger, Halliburton, etc). I've never considered Obama a proponent of these companies, in fact his ridiculous suggestion that a carbon tax be used to decrease the use of fossil fuels clearly indicates he would NOT like to put more money into Halliburton's pocket.

Back to the OP: The Shiite's were handed Iraq on a silver platter, and let Sunni insurrectionists (probably mainly ex-Iraqi military based in Syria) run them over. They deserve what they get. If they're lucky, Iran will rescue them.


----------



## mal (Jun 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Bush didn't turn his back and leave.



peace...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 11, 2014)

mal said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



He dove headfirst into the shallow end.



peace...


----------



## Jack203 (Jun 11, 2014)

We will NOT be going back to Iraq.  

Let the Chinese go since they are the ones that gained with Iraqi oil, not us.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 11, 2014)

European press tonight is saying it's only a matter of days before Baghdad falls.


----------



## idb (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Iraq isn't Japan or Germany though, is it?

You're surrounded by countries hostile to the US, with a population largely hostile to the US and it'll always be that way.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Yup. al Qaeda has been decimated. And they just captured another Iraqi city.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Top Chechen Jihadist Commander Seen With U.S. Humvee After ISIS Transfers Seized Military Hardware From Mosul To Syria






the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), a radical offshoot of al Qaeda, has taken control of Iraqs second largest city.

Iraqi police and security forces reportedly fled Mosul prior to the attack, leaving the facilities of the city open for plunder. Mosul was a key area of focus for U.S. forces in an effect to stabilize Iraq, and large amounts of military hardware was left in the city for the Iraqis.

Iraqs parliament speaker said that ISIS took control of the citys airport and obtained helicopters. ISIS also took control of U.S. Humvees, which they are now proceeding to send to Syria.

The Humvees are reportedly in fine condition. The vehicles would be a significant upgrade to the current equipment that ISIS has, and it further increase their ability to carry out attacks in both Iraq and Syria.

Al Qaeda Offshoot Captures American Humvees And Transfers Them To Syria - Business Insider


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 12, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> European press tonight is saying it's only a matter of days before Baghdad falls.



it is 

troops leave behind their uniforms and flee


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 12, 2014)

One has to laugh......the left at home are constantly on this mission to ban guns and at the same time are pro-guys who cut off heads!!!

HOLY FUCK.....the level of mental is astounding.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

idb said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Israel has been in that state for a long time. They seem to be able to handle it. 

From what I hear, Europe isn't a nice place for Americans either. Thanks to our liberal media, they think most of our leaders are crazy. It kind of tickles me when liberals complain about problems they created in the first place. 

You know it's funny, all of these countries hate our guts when they're doing fine, but the second they get in trouble, who do they start begging to get them out of it? Yesterday Malaki started begging for a drone strike to attack the insurgent's camps. Obama told him to go fuck himself. Typical Obama. If Malaki were to come out of the closet Obama would rush to his aid. As it is, we still have the largest embassy compound in the world in Baghdad, and Obama will let it burn to ashes before he lifts a finger to protect it. And yet Obama claimed that just electing him would end all of this. Everyone would simply love America.

Well, it's clear the world doesn't love us just because your Messiah walks the Earth. He sure does alot of golf, holds constant ceremonies in the White House with sports championship teams, vacations in Martha's Vinyard and Hawaii, takes selfies with female world leaders, living the good life while the world crumbles around his ridiculous foreign policy decisions.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ain't aq, boys.  Need a quick study chart to know the players.
> ...



All that blood and money was wasted by Bush.  Obama refused to throw good money after bad. 

I should also point out that ISIL is the group that all the NeoCons and Zionists wanted us to help by bombing the snot of out Assad and taunted Obama when he didn't.


----------



## mal (Jun 12, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Bush took us into Iraq with a Bipartisan Blessing from Congress who, even after being a Majority DemocRAT one, continued to Fund the War based on Claims by DemocRATS like HILLARY! and Tedward and Kerry that Saddam had WMD and Nukes.

Obama pulled us out and now it appears that it was as Premature as was Expected and all of the Blood, Sacrifice and Fortune Lost was for not.

DemocRATS are good at doing that. 

For the next 2 years Obama will do nothing to stop what is happening in Iraq.

The second he is out of Office and the Likely (R) Replaces him, the Media and the Left will go after THAT President for the Suffering and Loss in Iraq.

You really are Disgusting Examples of the Species.



peace...


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 12, 2014)

TERRORISTS WITH IRAQ'S OIL MONEY?????? WHAT CAN THEY NOT DO VERY SOON???  USA cut and run an the cost!!!Think!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

mal said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



Remembering history, Democrats made a conscious choice to make Iraq a political issue rather than supporting the effort.

So who's really to blame for all of this.

Thanks to our liberals America will never win another war......and that suits them just fine.

Bet somebody chimes in and says Libya is a success. Bombing from high altitudes is not winning a war. It is merely destroying things and leaving other's to clean up the mess. 

And they wonder why they hate us so much. Must be Bush.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Remembering history, Democrats made a conscious choice to make Iraq a political issue rather than supporting the effort.
> 
> So who's really to blame for all of this.
> 
> ...



Oooh, the democrats made it a political issue. 

Not that Bush LIED about WMD's and LIED about Saddam helping Bin Laden. 

Nope.  It was because Bush was enjoying his "Mission Accomplished" victory lap, and the Iraqis apparently didn't get the message that they were subdued.  

SO let's be honest about what really happened here. Saddam, regardless of being a huge rat-bastard, did have the ability to keep all the different factions in Iraq under control.   something we were unable to do (mostly because Bush ignored General Shinseki and didn't go in with enough troops.)  

So Petreaus paid the Sunnis big bribes to play nice until we were done leaving, and now that we are gone, they are fighting with the Shi'ites again.  

And this is our problem, why?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Remembering history, Democrats made a conscious choice to make Iraq a political issue rather than supporting the effort.
> ...



Yeah, it's Booooooooooooooosh. 

If they take the Iraqi oil fields then they can threaten the Kuwaiti oil fields, and then the Saudi Oil fields.

Simply taking them in Iraq will help drive up our costs at the pump because of the reduction of available oil. When you see a jump in price you can blame Bush for it.


----------



## mal (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I believe it was Tom Dashole who first predicted we would Fail in Iraq right after Voting for it...

Why, here he is Attacking the President in March of 2003 just as we were going in:

Reaction Grows Against Daschle War Remarks | Fox News

"I'm saddened, saddened that this president failed so miserably at diplomacy that we're now forced to war, saddened that we have to give up one life because this president couldn't create the kind of diplomatic effort that was so critical for our country," he said.

After his remarks to the labor group, Daschle acknowledged that Saddam is a danger and stood by his original support for war.

*"I would vote today as I did back then. We believe now as we did back then that Saddam poses very serious threats to this country and we have to recognize that,"* Daschle said.

^That last line right there was the best... So many DemocRATS said that Saddam was a Threat to the US yet it's ALL Bush's Fault.

Liberals who Repeat this Lie have Blood on their Hands. 



peace...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 12, 2014)

Matthew said:


> This is the problem with islam. 40% of the religion are extremist that want to live in caves and fuck a rock all day long. Sounds a little like the tea party?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > This is the problem with islam. 40% of the religion are extremist that want to live in caves and fuck a rock all day long. Sounds a little like the tea party?



Liberals need a Boogeyman in order to function. 

The Tea Party is one. Bush another. 

If your shit isn't wrapped tight enough you need that Strawman.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 12, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Fallujah is next than on to Baghdad.



I thought they had Fallujah?


----------



## GISMYS (Jun 12, 2014)

IRAQ'S HUGE OIL FIELDS WILL SUPPLY TERRORISTS WITH ALL THE  MONEY THEY NEED TO ATTACK ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD. WILL WE SEE A 9/11 TYPE ATTACKS PER WEEK??OUR SOUTHERN BORDER IS WIDE OPEN EVEN LITTLE CHILDREN WALK ACROSS EACH DAY. Wake up America!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Fallujah is next than on to Baghdad.
> ...



They have Fallujah.


----------



## mal (Jun 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> IRAQ'S HUGE OIL FIELDS WILL SUPPLY TERRORISTS WITH ALL THE  MONEY THEY NEED TO ATTACK ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD. WILL WE SEE A 9/11 TYPE ATTACKS PER WEEK??OUR SOUTHERN BORDER IS WIDE OPEN EVEN LITTLE CHILDREN WALK ACROSS EACH DAY. Wake up America!!!



And as long as the President is here politicizing school shootings, we will probably not be Armed when the War comes to our streets.

I feel all Hopey and Changey!



peace...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 12, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Fallujah is next than on to Baghdad.
> ...



yes 

Ramadi and Falluja

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb8rGCPrrwo]Iraqis attempt river crossing as militants take Mosul - BBC News - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mal (Jun 12, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Amazing what American's don't know, ain't it.



peace...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



they actually have a large   foothold 

in Iraq Ramadi and Falluja and in the process of sacking  Mosul

while holding 

Aleppo  Ar Raqqah in Syria


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



STFU, Mud.  The neo-cons failed under Bush, and America is not going to pull your nuts out of the fire.  Clear seeing Americans, like myself, said this outcome was inevitable under Bush's leadership.  Now it has come to pass.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Yeah, it's Booooooooooooooosh.
> 
> If they take the Iraqi oil fields then they can threaten the Kuwaiti oil fields, and then the Saudi Oil fields.
> 
> Simply taking them in Iraq will help drive up our costs at the pump because of the reduction of available oil. When you see a jump in price you can blame Bush for it.



We get very little of our oil from that region. 

And maybe, you know, we might actually start looking at a sensible energy policy rather than trying to play hall monitor inthe MIddle East. 

But you want to keep making sweet, sweet love to that Hornet's Nest, don't you?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



The American Embassy is in Baghdad, what happens when they take that city? have we evacuated our personnel yet?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 12, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I think these guys had this planned for years and waited for us to pull everyone out before they took these cities.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 12, 2014)

guno said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. al Qaeda has been decimated. And they just captured another Iraqi city.
> ...



Boooooooooooosh!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Doesn't work.  Your King Bush failed the Iraqi and American peoples.

He was warned what would happen if he did not keep the necessary number of troops in the country.

Yea, it did come to pass in the days of the evil king and his advisors that their plans failed, and they sat at the side of road pouring ashes onto their heads.


----------



## freedombecki (Jun 12, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


 If it's like Benghazi Obama's MO is to kill our own then run off to Vegas to drown his doings in extracurricular activities or better yet, to spend I mean borrow another $200 million on his protection when he visits foreign countries to figure out how Europeans/Asians/Africans/South Americans screw the man so he can come home with fresh ideas on destroying the nation.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it's Booooooooooooooosh.
> ...



Your president occupies the White House dummy.

Who do you think is tasked with setting energy policy in this country, the Tea Party?

And anyone who has any sense knows that oil prices are controlled by the dollar and the world market.

Are you really this stupid?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Project much?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Yup. al Qaeda has been decimated. And they just captured another Iraqi city.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably the ones that Bush hired...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Ya think?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Obama likes the 2005 Energy Act. It has all the legislation in it for renewable and petroleum incentives..


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

I know, Iraq is falling because the Repubs cut funding.....


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



This is all because of some disgusting video.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 12, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



of course that is what happens when you announce that 

you are going to quit and go home


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 12, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



we are preparing to leave 

then the terrorists will have a 700 million dollar castle 

to call home


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm watching a funeral detail practice right now in person.

I'd like to see the day these aren' t necessary, but I don't feel selling the farm to get out of difficulty is worth the alternatives.


----------



## Jack203 (Jun 12, 2014)

ISIS - the same guys fighting the Syrian regime.  Reps wanted to arm them more.  Brilliant.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Yup. al Qaeda has been decimated. And they just captured another Iraqi city.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amazing, yet with all of the issues facing the US President today, including this, jobs, the economy, healthcare, seniors who cant afford to retire, the national debt, foriegn policy issues, crumbling infrastructure,  a partisan congress who americans have lost faith in,  the number one regret  he has for his presidency that he has not been able to address  is to pass gun control.

Thats what you get from a president whos primnary interests are focused on his own agenda rather than america.

He is more concerned with taking away your rights than addressing our problems


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. al Qaeda has been decimated. And they just captured another Iraqi city.
> ...



Maybe that is an indication of the source of our problems.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

Democrats used so much time an energy dragging us through the mud, so that a shitforbrains community-organiser seemed a reasonable option.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I thought it was because the Miami Heat are behind in the NBA Finals. The Iraqis love them some Lebron.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 12, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Detonate the place with explosives than, fuck them.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Only the Shiites back Miami.

The Sunnis are backing SA and Terrible Tim.


----------



## Interpol (Jun 12, 2014)

This just shows how much more worse off Iraq is than even when Saddam was at the helm. 

At least we had that guy cornered and fly-zoned and internationally sanctioned. 

Ever since the retarded neo-cons went in there promising us we'd be greeted as liberators, in came Al Qaeda and now a splinter group to help make things even more FUBAR than they are now. 

Had America never stuck her nose into Middle East affairs in 1954 and then beyond, Europe, Russia and Asia would be the ones forever trying to meddle over there while we would get to be the wise and great superpower that we know we are capable of being.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Not at all.  What was predicted, Bush failed, and the country suffers until today and beyond for it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



You know Obama's been President these past 6 years, right?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That explains why he keeps cutting off our alternatives. 

Listen to NPR.

Right now they're talking about the terrible side effects of fracking. 

Sean Pean and Matt Damon could team up to make an academy award winning movie showing the evils of fossil fuels. The China Syndrome did in the nuke industry in America.

Remember:
"I'M GONNA SUCK YOUR MILKSHAKE!!!

Liberals have been an albatross around our necks for decades.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm not going to blame this entirely on Obama, Bush Jr. Deserves the most credit for this if you are fair about it....

Let's go spread dermocercy! Merkuh! Fuck Yeah!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> I'm not going to blame this entirely on Obama, Bush Jr. Deserves the most credit for this if you are fair about it....
> 
> Let's go spread dermocercy! Merkuh! Fuck Yeah!



Obama was a lazy fuck in the Senate, and he's the same as POTUS.

I figure if he couldn't handle the job he shouldn't have run....


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 12, 2014)

President Obama:  "Al queda is on the run."


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah on a quick run towards taking over Iraq!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 12, 2014)

Well if the shitty Shiites will let them, what can we do?


----------



## Ibentoken (Jun 12, 2014)

President Obama was watching ESPN and inadvertently touched the remote and got Fox news.  He just found out Iraq is falling.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 12, 2014)

Samson said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Well put. 

A man (may be a woman too) has to fight his own battle. Iraqis cannot expect Americans to fight their battle forever. 

I personally think Iraq war was a big mistake. US should have never gone in there. But once US got in there and overturned whatever setup they had, it was the obligation of the US to stay in there till things got stabilized. What we are seeing in Iraq is not Al Queda or ISIS, it is primarily a Sunni insurgency. If you recall, prior to US invasion of Iraq, it was Sunni minority that controlled Iraq. Now that the US troops have left (and leaving), Sunnis are making attempts to wrest control of the country from Shias. So at this point, Shias will have to show some spirit and fight for their country. 

Nevertheless, it is painful to watch Democrats and Republicans duke it out. It seems like when Republicans are in power, they invade and when Democrats are in power, they want to pull out leaving a mess behind. The end result is a sad mess for the poor country that got invaded. 

So I think it will be best for the US and the rest of the world if Democrats and Republicans can have some sort of agreement on foreign policy; they can have disagreements on domestic policies.


----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2014)

First of all - *they're not al Qaeda!!!*  They are a group of Sunnis supported by Saudi Arabia [our ally] and Iran.






It appears that the only stable group in the region is the Kurds. They've taken in Kurds fleeing from Syria and are now preparing to do the same things from areas being attacked by the Sunni jihadists. There is far more to this story @ BBC News - Iraqi Kurds 'fully control Kirkuk' as army flees

Why should we care? Thanks to Obama, we turned our backs on them.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 12, 2014)

Both Bush leaders and Clinton did the same...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

longknife said:


> First of all - *they're not al Qaeda!!!*  They are a group of Sunnis supported by Saudi Arabia [our ally] and Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iran is Shiite, and supports the Malaki government.

al Qaeda simply means "base or foundation" anyway.

Yeah , an ACORN simply changes their name and all is forgiven.

al Qaeda has morphed into these radical groups, so the "It's not al Qaeda" excuse doesn't fly.


----------



## LockeJaw (Jun 12, 2014)

We Know these guys are the dudes that left Al Qaida, punked them out & stole their lunch money. ISIS is Al Qaida on steroids & pcp dipped Newport cigarettes. The Original Gangsters of the Middle East.

Let's stop playing semantics...The Bammster did not send Al Qaida on the run, he is a failure, and the Shrub jr. shouldve never went into Iraq, as much as Saddam was a piece of shit. We just helped them, these motherfickers have patience like you wouldn't believe.

The whole time they had us fooled. Let us believe we won & as soon as they had the chance...they went into overdrive.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

LockeJaw said:


> We Know these guys are the dudes that left Al Qaida, punked them out & stole their lunch money. ISIS is Al Qaida on steroids & pcp dipped Newport cigarettes. The Original Gangsters of the Middle East.
> 
> Let's stop playing semantics...The Bammster did not send Al Qaida on the run, he is a failure, and the Shrub jr. shouldve never went into Iraq, as much as Saddam was a piece of shit. We just helped them, these motherfickers have patience like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> The whole time they had us fooled. Let us believe we won & as soon as they had the chance...they went into overdrive.



We told the boy king for years, but he thinks he knows better.


----------



## Samson (Jun 12, 2014)

longknife said:


> First of all - *they're not al Qaeda!!!*  They are a group of Sunnis supported by Saudi Arabia [our ally] and Iran.



Iran?

Iran is Shiite, why would they support a Sunni uprising?


----------



## Samson (Jun 12, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Actually, the need to engage in quagmires really is not based on partisanship: Democrats began Vietnam; Republicans ended it. Republicans began Iraq, and Democrats ended it. There really is no "partisan high ground," but that doen't stop the Monday morning quarterbacking: Now we know that Vietnam was a quagmire, but few in the USA would have guessed that would be the case 20 years after having defeated both Nazi Germany and Imperial Japan. Now we know Iraq had no WMD, but who knew that before the invasion? Certainly not the majority of democrats in congress who joined Bush's leadership in the decision to topple Saddam.

However NOW WE KNOW, and there is absolutely no justification for the USA to spend one penny attempting to save the cowardly, incompetent Shiite leadership of Iraq. Let their Iranian breathern help. Let Kuwait help. Let Saudi Arabia show some leadership. But the USA has no more business in Iraq.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 12, 2014)

What nation?  What group?  What Cult?

Which of them fails to understand that America is a land of weakness and apology?  Fundamentally transformed into that so all the world would love us.

How's that working out these days?


----------



## usmcstinger (Jun 12, 2014)

idb said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 They want to take Islam back to the Seventh Century. Their main goal is to convert the entire Middle East to their form of Islam. At some point they will have to turn their guns on AL Qaeda or vice versa. If the ISIS ends up in control of Syria, the Russian Naval Base will be threatened. I wonder what they are going to do.
During the 7th Century Christians and the People of the Book ( Jews ) were protected. However, they had to pay a tax and observe the following:

According to a document obtained by NBC News, a 12-point decree issued by the Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) commands Christians to pay a levy in gold and curb displays of their faith in return for protection from the group. Believe it or not the Virgin Mary plays a very significant role in Islam.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Jondel/Virgin_Mary_in_Islam


----------



## idb (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



The Europeans aren't trying to shoot US soldiers, lob mortars into their compounds or drive bomb-laden trucks into the gates.


----------



## idb (Jun 12, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> What nation?  What group?  What Cult?
> 
> Which of them fails to understand that America is a land of weakness and apology?  Fundamentally transformed into that so all the world would love us.
> 
> How's that working out these days?



Yeah, because invasion and generally swinging your dick around has worked out so well lately, hasn't it?


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 12, 2014)

"The crisis in Iraq escalated rapidly on Thursday as Iraqi Kurdish forces took control of key military installations in the major oil city of Kirkuk and the Sunni jihadi group Isis revealed its intention to move on Baghdad and cities in the southern Shia heartland.

"Kurdish peshmerga fighters entered Kirkuk after the central government's army abandoned its posts in a rapid collapse during which it lost control of much of the country's north.

"Iraq has been fragile since the 2003 US-led invasion and the latest developments have raised fears that it is in danger of splintering along ethnic and sectarian lines."

*It seems a little pointless to bash Bush, Obama, and both Clintons for what's currently happening in Iraq, Syria, and Ukraine when they all seek the same goal.

Three weeks from tomorrow fireworks go off around the US

Any thoughts on who'll be living in the Green Zone?*

Iraqi Kurdish forces take Kirkuk as Isis sets its sights on Baghdad | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## Jack203 (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Yup. al Qaeda has been decimated. And they just captured another Iraqi city.



It isn't Al Qaeda.  They are ISIS  (Islamic State of Iraq and al-Sham).  They have different goals than Al Qaeda and are trying to build a Caliphate within areas of Iraq and Syria.

They're the same guys you and the rest of the Republicans were attacking Obama for not arming in Syria.

Pure brilliance.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 12, 2014)

President Obumbler apparently didn't get the memo that advised " 'decimated' doesn't mean exactly what you think it means, Mr. President."


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 12, 2014)

Jack203 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. al Qaeda has been decimated. And they just captured another Iraqi city.
> ...



^ actual ignorance of the nexus between al qaeda and ISIS or feigned ignorance?


----------



## bedowin62 (Jun 12, 2014)

Jack203 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. al Qaeda has been decimated. And they just captured another Iraqi city.
> ...





no they are not the same guys you self-deceiving ignorant moron.
there were moderate factions opposing Assad in Syria; but due to Obama's waffling they are dead now; butchered in a 2-prong attack by Assad's government forces and more radical Islamists


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 12, 2014)

They could be pink spotted green coloured shamrock-worshiping  leprechauns tearing things up and it would be the same.  They're doing it because they know America is a toothless paper tiger willing only to use the power of apology.  Until that changes nothing else will.   Well, except for the worse.


----------



## Jack203 (Jun 12, 2014)

Samson said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > First of all - *they're not al Qaeda!!!*  They are a group of Sunnis supported by Saudi Arabia [our ally] and Iran.
> ...



You are correct.  Iran does not support Isis.  Iran is calling for an international response against Isis.

The war hawks still have the pipe dream that Iran is next.   They just make shit up as they go along and hope nobody is paying attention to their bullshit so that it sticks.


----------



## bedowin62 (Jun 12, 2014)

Jack203 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...




the whole world knows iran is building a nuke; except for left-wing nutjobs

and why would iran have a huge problem with anybody destabilizing Iraq; their hated Arab enemi


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2014)

Jack203 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Nope, next is Kuwait, and then Saudi Arabia. 

Nobody wants Iran.


----------



## Jack203 (Jun 12, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> Jack203 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Iran has strong relations with Iraqi Shiite Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki.

Read more: Iran officials call for international response to ISIS violence - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
Iran officials call for international response to ISIS violence - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## bedowin62 (Jun 12, 2014)

Jack203 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > Jack203 said:
> ...




that's great genius. have you been over there? I have

these people are the most duplicitous people on the planet; they live to play both sides of the coin


----------



## Jack203 (Jun 12, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> that's great genius. have you been over there? I have
> 
> these people are the most duplicitous people on the planet; they live to play both sides of the coin



Iranians?  The ones I work with are good people.  

It should be obvious by now.  The more tangled up and involved we get in the middle east, the worse it gets.  The biggest mistake Obama made was not ending the Afghanistan war earlier.


----------



## Samson (Jun 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Jack203 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



KSA is Sunni.

Why would Sunnis from Iraq attack KSA?

You haven't have even the faintest clue regarding the geography of the area.


----------



## Samson (Jun 12, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> jack203 said:
> 
> 
> > samson said:
> ...



_Because Iraq is governed by shiites you idiot._


----------



## bedowin62 (Jun 12, 2014)

Samson said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> > jack203 said:
> ...




good one you idiot; what did nice old iran do to help the Iraqi government fight off sunne extremists when we were there?


----------



## bedowin62 (Jun 12, 2014)

like I said idiot; I was there; I have seen how they are

yes they are governed by Shiites; but they are all duplicitous; everybody there is playing both sides


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 12, 2014)

Obama took Operation Iraqi Freedom and turned into Operation Iraqi Clusterfuck


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama took Operation Iraqi Freedom and turned into Operation Iraqi Clusterfuck



Actually, it was a clusterfuck from the word Go.  

You know, when Bush sent in not enough troops with unarmored vehicles and paper mache bullet proof vests and Halliburton got rich selling faulty electrical work and $20.00 hamburgers and feces laden water.  

Again, Frank, simple solution.  You and all your Neo-Con pals need to form an Abraham Lincoln Brigade to go over there and show the Iraqis how it's done.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama took Operation Iraqi Freedom and turned into Operation Iraqi Clusterfuck
> ...



All you're doing is repeating liberal bull shit.

You say you're a vet but you act like you don't know what is normal operating procedures. You're absolutely clueless.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> [
> 
> All you're doing is repeating liberal bull shit.
> 
> You say you're a vet but you act like you don't know what is normal operating procedures. You're absolutely clueless.



most of the equipment we had when I was in was Vietnam surplus.  

But that wasn't the point I was making.  

The Generals told Bush that we needed 500,000 troops to secure the country.  

He went in with four divisions, and after Turkey said no to letting us invade from the north, 
he went ahead anyway.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Oh, then we are supposed to let Turkey stop us?

The only reason Turkey said no was because they had been conspiring with Russia and Saddam to get what he had left out of the country and into Syria. 

I guess you've never worked with other country's units before. They tend to be uncooperative at times. You can't let some stick in the mud dictate the mission. The reason our military is the best in the world is because we don't stop when somebody puts a up a little road-block. We adapt and continue on with the mission. 

It's one thing to go to war on short notice and hit a snag, but yet another to go unprepared when you've already had screw ups and refused to correct them. Our military doesn't consist of 100% armored units. We only have a limited number of mech units. Somebody has to do the ground pounding. Somebody has to jump out of airplanes. Somebody has to do the unconventional warfare missions. They all can't have everything they imagined when they go in. It's how fast you adapt to changes that matter. If the frago mission calls for a Battalion of Abrams to take down a village, or artillery is needed, or maybe an airstrike is needed, you call it in. Mission failure is usually the fault of higher ups. If they refuse to provide you with what you need, when you need it, the mission usually fails. But still, you have to do your best to make it work. Some of these Muslim countries don't understand this. That is why Iraq is falling as we speak.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh, and you were in during a peacetime Army.

Things have changed. All of that spending Bush did went to giving our troops more shit than I ever had while I was in, and now Obama is just pissing it all away.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> [
> 
> Oh, then we are supposed to let Turkey stop us?
> 
> The only reason Turkey said no was because they had been conspiring with Russia and Saddam to get what he had left out of the country and into Syria.



Well, that an 100% of their population was against slaughtering fellow Muslims.  Oh, wait, it was ONLY about that.  Most of the world thought invading Iraq was a horrible idea.  Which is why most of our major allies didn't go along with it. 

But, yeah, they were all conspiring to hide WMD's and make Bush look stupid. 




mudwhistle said:


> [
> I guess you've never worked with other country's units before. They tend to be uncooperative at times. You can't let some stick in the mud dictate the mission. The reason our military is the best in the world is because we don't stop when somebody puts a up a little road-block. We adapt and continue on with the mission.



I'm sure they did their very best.  But here's the thing, all the Sticks in the Mud were right.  Saddam didn't have WMD's. He didn't have an alliance with Al Qaeda. There was really no good reason to go in there, and everyone knew the country was going to collapse into chaos the moment we left. 




mudwhistle said:


> [
> It's one thing to go to war on short notice and hit a snag, but yet another to go unprepared when you've already had screw ups and refused to correct them. Our military doesn't consist of 100% armored units. We only have a limited number of mech units. Somebody has to do the ground pounding. Somebody has to jump out of airplanes. Somebody has to do the unconventional warfare missions. They all can't have everything they imagined when they go in. It's how fast you adapt to changes that matter. If the frago mission calls for a Battalion of Abrams to take down a village, or artillery is needed, or maybe an airstrike is needed, you call it in. *Mission failure is usually the fault of higher ups. *If they refuse to provide you with what you need, when you need it, the mission usually fail. But still, you have to do your best to make it work. Some of these Muslim countries don't understand this. That is why Iraq is falling as we speak.



Iraq is falling because Bush put a fellow idiot in charge. 

Petreaus had the right idea.  Bring the Sunnis into the government and have them have a stake.  

Yes, Mission failure was the higher ups deciding to invade a country that wasn't our enemy over weapons that didn't exist without enough troops to get the job done.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Oh, and you were in during a peacetime Army.
> 
> Things have changed. All of that spending Bush did went to giving our troops more shit than I ever had while I was in, and now Obama is just pissing it all away.



Bush's army was taking Chelsea Manning and Bowe Bergdahl because by 2008, one out of five new enlistees were getting waivers.  

Cool Toys are nice, but they aren't a substitute for quality troops. 

Oh, Bowe Bergdahl was thrown out of the Coast Guard for psychological reasons in 2006, but the Army signed him right up in 2008.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Saddam had them and would continue to have them if we didn't take him out. Once he was gone the threat was gone. The problem is Bush thought that Muslims want the same kind of freedom we do. They don't understand that. That was the biggest mistake he made. They will never understand what it's like to be really free. It's not easy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and you were in during a peacetime Army.
> ...



So Bush signed up Bergdahl and Manning?

Dude, stop wasting my time. 

Go whine to somebody who cares about your problems. Make a call to mommy. Go talk to your priest. Do something to deal with your mental issues.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> [
> 
> Saddam had them and would continue to have them if we didn't take him out. Once he was gone the threat was gone. The problem is Bush thought that Muslims want the same kind of freedom we do. They don't understand that. That was the biggest mistake he made. They will never understand what it's like to be really free. It's not easy.



Oh, the "Freedom" we have?  

That would be the "freedom" to work yourself to death making a rich asshole richer?  _That _Freedom?  

Yeah, the Iraqis weren't too keen on that.  They just wondering why we spent two decades punishing their country for no good reason. 

Frankly, I can't blame them. 

So let's review.  The US puts Saddam into power because he was "our guy".  Then he stopped being "our guy" when he invaded Kuwait.  Then we drove him out of Kuwait, but the Iraqis wouldn't get rid of him like we expected. We, on the other hand, had the good sense to get rid of George H. Bush.  

Well, sonny Bush comes in, and man, he's going to get that Saddam guy for making his daddy look bad.  

And these poor Iraqis, who've been bombed, starved, shot, raped, and otherwise brutalized for decades by factions on all sides, they just don't understand that whole Freedom thing. 

Hey, dude, less platitudes, more practicality. If ISIS is winning, it's probably because a lot of Iraqis look at them as guys who can get things done.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> [
> 
> So Bush signed up Bergdahl and Manning?
> 
> ...



They signed up under Bush because Bush kept lowering the standards.  

Bergdahl got thrown out of the Coast Guard for psychological problems. 

Manning almost washed out of basic training.  

But gosh darn, Bush had to keep manpower in the army, with less people signing up. You can only run the same National Guard unit through the meat grinder so many times.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I showed you the reality and you continue this Drama Queen act.

Only a dyed in the wool Democrat can turn a positive into shit.

You're good at it. Negative thinking is your forte.

You'd never make it in Special Forces Selection. Not only do they look for studs, and guys with the mental capacity for problem solving, but they need people with a positive attitude to do the mission when everyone else is calling it quits. That's why I don't respect Obama. He's a quitter.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> [
> 
> I showed you the reality and you continue this Drama Queen act.
> 
> ...



Guy, most of the SF guys I met were a couple of tacos short of a combination platter. 

That I wouldn't qualify to be a sociopath is kind of a relief.  

Sending young men off to die for the Zionists and the Oil companies was a stupid idea in 1991, it was a stupid idea in 2003, and it's a stupid idea now. 

IT WAS A STUPID FUCKING IDEA! 

Seriously, these people have been fighting each other since the beginning of Islam.  You think we are going to pop in and talk about "Freedom" and "Capitalism" and suddenly they are going to get dollar signs in their eyes and say, "Yeah, forget about that fight we've been having for 1400 years!"


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2014)

You have no idea how hard it was to catch those 5 Taliban generals, and Obama lets them out. 

Do you understand how angry that makes the guys that caught them, the guys that spent time looking for them?

Do you understand how angry the guys that spent multiple tours in Iraq are today seeing that our boy king that never worked hard a day in his life just leaves Iraq because it's too tough for him.....and now the radicals are cutting off heads in the streets, which is exactly what will be happening in Afghanistan once we leave.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> You have no idea how hard it was to catch those 5 Taliban generals, and Obama lets them out.
> 
> Do you understand how angry that makes the guys that caught them, the guys that spent time looking for them?
> 
> Do you understand how angry the guys that spent multiple tours in Iraq are today seeing that our boy king that never worked hard a day in his life just leaves Iraq because it's too tough for him.....and now the radicals are cutting off heads in the streets, which is exactly what will be happening in Afghanistan once we leave.



Oh, oh, are we changing the subject now?  I thought we were talking about Iraq, and you were explaining to me how getting involved in someone else's civil war was a wonderful idea. 

Okay, new topic. 

Your Boy Bush had these five Taliban generals in custody for 7 years.  He didn't charge them with a crime, he didn't turn them over to the Hague for trial.  He did release 530 other Islamic militants from Iraq and Afghanistan from Gitmo and probably thousands in Iraq and Afghanistan because, hey, you can't hold POW's indefinitely especially after wars end. 

Frankly, guy, People in Iraq were murdering each other before we got involved. They were murdering each other despite our being there, and they'll keep on murdering each other when we leave.   

Same with Afghanistan.  Part of this is because these countries are artificial creations that throw different tribes into a country with nothing in common, part of it is because we stick our dicks in the  Hornet's nest and wonder why we get stung.  

Saddam and Bin Laden were both guys the CIA thought we could work with because they were "our guys'.  

Maybe we should just realize, none of these people are "our guys" and just leave it at that.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



SF guys are highly trained and also extremely intelligent. We all go through psych screening and Wonderlick testing. 

Yes, Arabs have been killing each other for hundreds of years. If you leave them alone they get bored with it and start killing their neighbors. Eventually they get the idea that killing us here is a great idea. And you have to squash their nuts when they try it. Otherwise they will continue to kill us.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > You have no idea how hard it was to catch those 5 Taliban generals, and Obama lets them out.
> ...



Dude, I have to go to work.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> [
> 
> SF guys are highly trained and also extremely intelligent. We all go through psych screening and Wonderlick testing.
> 
> Yes, Arabs have been killing each other for hundreds of years. If you leave them alone they get bored with it and start killing their neighbors. Eventually they get the idea that killing us here is a great idea. And you have to squash their nuts when they try it. Otherwise they will continue to kill us.



Maybe we need to check that test.. 

Anyway, back to the point. The Iraqis weren't bothering anyone when we decided to invade them in 2003.  

And Bin Laden would have never had the idea of killing us here as a good idea if your boy Reagan didn't call him a Freedom Fighter and give him a gross of Stinger Missiles to kill Russians with. 

But those bad old Commies were teaching girls to read... or something... Um, "Freedom".  

Hey, here's a whacky idea.  How about not getting involved in other people's problems?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Concession duly noted.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama took Operation Iraqi Freedom and turned into Operation Iraqi Clusterfuck
> ...


if you didn't lie you'd have no posts.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



We tried that, and we got 911.

You are so clueless.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



No, just throwing pearls before swine is a lost cause.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 13, 2014)

Samson said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Jack203 said:
> ...



To get that oil, Iraq invaded Kuwait in 1990 and Kuwait is majority Sunni as well.


----------



## Samson (Jun 13, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > bedowin62 said:
> ...



When the US was there, the Iraqi government did not need Iran.



Stupid is Funny.


----------



## Samson (Jun 13, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Well, it didn't turn out very well before. Better luck a second time? I think not.

However, you are correct: Kuwait is mostly Sunni: But KSA is still not Kuwait.


----------



## Samson (Jun 13, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> like I said idiot; I was there; I have seen how they are
> 
> yes they are governed by Shiites; but they are all duplicitous; everybody there is playing both sides



The fact that you were there, and still cannot understand the difference between Sunni and Shiite confirms that you are probably too mentally disabled to credabliy write a post.

Please pick up a prize at the door for trying.

I understand we still have shiny objects; you may still have time to get one....hurry.


----------



## Samson (Jun 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Wow.

You realize Obama has been our prez for the past 5 years, right?

I don't mind excluding him from blame during the latest Iraqi Crisis, but defensive partisan whining about Bush only serves to make Obama look ridiculous.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 13, 2014)

> Decimated al Qaeda Captures Mosul & Tikrit Iraq



Funny. Decimated does not mean exterminated.  Consult your dictionary...


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 13, 2014)

"NEW YORK  About 200 Americans under contract with the Department of Defense at Balad Air Force Base in Iraq are trapped by the al-Qaida-inspired jihadists who have seized control of two cities and are now threatening Baghdad, according to WND sources.


"The sources, private contractors who have recently returned to the U.S. from Iraq, said Friday their former colleagues effectively have been abandoned by the U.S. military and are fighting for their lives against an army of jihadists surrounding the base who belong to the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, or ISIS.

200 U.S. contractors surrounded by jihadists in Iraq


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 13, 2014)

Samson said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



We just don't want you wingnuts to forget who started this clusterfuck: Bush 41 and Bush 43.  It ain't rocket science...


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 13, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> "NEW YORK &#8211; About 200 Americans under contract with the Department of Defense at Balad Air Force Base in Iraq are trapped by the al-Qaida-inspired jihadists who have seized control of two cities and are now threatening Baghdad, according to WND sources.
> 
> 
> "The sources, private contractors who have recently returned to the U.S. from Iraq, said Friday their former colleagues effectively have been abandoned by the U.S. military and are fighting for their lives against an army of jihadists surrounding the base who belong to the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, or ISIS.
> ...



Too bad, too sad.  Let their corporate employers protect them - not American taxpayers.  There are lots of private security firms for hire.  Ain't capitalism great...


----------



## KissMy (Jun 13, 2014)

800 rebels cause 20,000+ Iraqi army to melt away. - LOL - This is a political problem with the leader. There is no real Al-Qaeda army in Iraq. Just some rebels using that name. There is no US military solution to this problem.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 13, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Blah, blah, blah........

Obama said he was the solution. 

Turns out he is a total clusterfuck.

Just because he's stuck with a bad situation, it doesn't mean he has cartblanc to let everything go to Hell. 

He didn't have to run for president. I'm sure Romney would have been happy to fix this, or at the very least keep it for turning into a total mess. 

BTW, Bush all but left Afghanistan, so Obama's going to do the same there. Who will you blame for that?

I know.....The Tea Party!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2014)

Samson said:


> [
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...



By the time Bush was done screwing it up, the only thing the Shi'a, Sunni and Kurds could agree on is how much they hated us and wanted us gone. 

So now we are gone.  Just not seeing how that is Obama's fault that the various factions couldn't make their country work.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2014)

Ibentoken said:


> Barack Obama:  "Al Queda is on the run."  I hope Obama turns on the TV so he learns what's going on.



   Nice Boxer.


----------



## idb (Jun 13, 2014)

The Shiite-dominated Malaki government deserves a lot of blame.
They made no effort to engage with the Sunnis.
The US tried to encourage Malaki to lead a non-sectarian government but...


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 13, 2014)

Iraq is a cesspool full of tribal lunatics.  Bring back Saddam!


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 13, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> Iraq is a cesspool full of tribal lunatics.  Bring back Saddam!



I know where there's a spare Hussein they could have cheap.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 13, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "NEW YORK  About 200 Americans under contract with the Department of Defense at Balad Air Force Base in Iraq are trapped by the al-Qaida-inspired jihadists who have seized control of two cities and are now threatening Baghdad, according to WND sources.
> ...


Would it make any difference (politically) if those contractors "fighting for their lives" are US citizens?


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Far better to invade and remove SADDAM before he developed new WMD capabilities that would drastically increase the cost of any invasion. The United States was already at war with Saddam's regime prior to the invasion. The United States had been bombing Iraq every year since the first GULF WAR. The dismantlement of sanctions by unfaithful members of the international community including 3 members of the Security Council was the last straw. SADDAM had to be removed before he rebuilt is prior capabilities and once again gravely threatened the region!


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 14, 2014)

When you look at the middle east, you have to think ecosystem. Dictators are a necessity in the middle east. If you eliminate dictators then Islamic terrorists start to rise.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 14, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> When you look at the middle east, you have to think ecosystem. Dictators are a necessity in the middle east. If you eliminate dictators then Islamic terrorists start to rise.



Well, Saddam had to go. A dictator that continually threatens global energy supply is worse than any terrorist. Its one thing to blow up some buildings, its a much worse thing to cripple the entire global economy through the seizure or sabotage of oil fields as Saddam did when he invaded and annexed Kuwait in 1990.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 14, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> Far better to invade and remove SADDAM before he developed new WMD capabilities that would drastically increase the cost of any invasion. The United States was already at war with Saddam's regime prior to the invasion. The United States had been bombing Iraq every year since the first GULF WAR. The dismantlement of sanctions by unfaithful members of the international community including 3 members of the Security Council was the last straw. SADDAM had to be removed before he rebuilt is prior capabilities and once again gravely threatened the region!



Again, nothing Saddam could have done is worse than the chaos and misery we've inflicted on the region by deposing him.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 14, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> "NEW YORK  About 200 Americans under contract with the Department of Defense at Balad Air Force Base in Iraq are trapped by the al-Qaida-inspired jihadists who have seized control of two cities and are now threatening Baghdad, according to WND sources.
> 
> 
> "The sources, private contractors who have recently returned to the U.S. from Iraq, said Friday their former colleagues effectively have been abandoned by the U.S. military and are fighting for their lives against an army of jihadists surrounding the base who belong to the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, or ISIS.
> ...



they are still trapped 

the client  lockheed martin

has escaped though


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Far better to invade and remove SADDAM before he developed new WMD capabilities that would drastically increase the cost of any invasion. The United States was already at war with Saddam's regime prior to the invasion. The United States had been bombing Iraq every year since the first GULF WAR. The dismantlement of sanctions by unfaithful members of the international community including 3 members of the Security Council was the last straw. SADDAM had to be removed before he rebuilt is prior capabilities and once again gravely threatened the region!
> ...



You love your dictators, don't you


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 14, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



No, I love AMerican Soldiers. 

I don't think we should waste their lives having them do the job the people of that country won't do.  

Iraqis could have overthrown Saddam.  They chose not to.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Far better to invade and remove SADDAM before he developed new WMD capabilities that would drastically increase the cost of any invasion. The United States was already at war with Saddam's regime prior to the invasion. The United States had been bombing Iraq every year since the first GULF WAR. The dismantlement of sanctions by unfaithful members of the international community including 3 members of the Security Council was the last straw. SADDAM had to be removed before he rebuilt is prior capabilities and once again gravely threatened the region!
> ...



I've been to Kuwait, and I saw what he did there in the 90s. I remember all of the damage, talked to the Kuwaitis, saw the oil fires.......you could see them from the space.

I beg to differ. 





Kuwaiti oil fires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 14, 2014)

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Point taken.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 14, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "NEW YORK  About 200 Americans under contract with the Department of Defense at Balad Air Force Base in Iraq are trapped by the al-Qaida-inspired jihadists who have seized control of two cities and are now threatening Baghdad, according to WND sources.
> ...


I guess you can't have everything
Here's the most recent info I can find:

*"NEW YORK  A U.S. contractor in Iraq told WND the Iraqi Air Force has begun evacuations from Balad Air Force Base, where 200 American contractors were trapped by the al-Qaida-inspired jihadists who have seized control of two cities and are now threatening Baghdad.

"A contractor with Sallyport Global, who asked not to be named, told WND through a Skype instant message that he was transported from Balad to Baghdad and was communicating from a C-130 preparing to take off to Dubai.

"He said 300 in total have been evacuated from Balad, about 60 miles north of Baghdad, and another 100 are still awaiting airlift. He said the Iraqi Air Force is trying to evacuate everyone by midnight local time.*

Iraqi Air Force evacuating besieged U.S. contractors


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Far better to invade and remove SADDAM before he developed new WMD capabilities that would drastically increase the cost of any invasion. The United States was already at war with Saddam's regime prior to the invasion. The United States had been bombing Iraq every year since the first GULF WAR. The dismantlement of sanctions by unfaithful members of the international community including 3 members of the Security Council was the last straw. SADDAM had to be removed before he rebuilt is prior capabilities and once again gravely threatened the region!
> ...



Well then you don't know your history. That's like saying that the Chaos and misery we inflicted on French Civilians in Normandy 70 years ago by invading it and removing the Germans was worse than anything Hitler had done.

SADDAM invaded and attacked four different countries while he was in power. He annexed one of them, Kuwait, first time another world leader had invaded and annexed another country since Adolf Hitler did it in World War II. His actions over 24 years led to the deaths of over 1.7 million people. His invasion and war with Iran, his use of Chemical weapons against Iranian troops and then Chemical weapons on Civilians in Iraq. He launched dozens of ballistic missiles against Kuwait, Saudi Arabia and Israel. He burned thousands of oil wells in Kuwait and completely looted the country of all its wealth. He then dumped millions of tons of oil into the Persian Gulf creating one of the worst enviormental distasters in human history. He murdered hundreds of thousands of his own people in order to stay in power. He then subjected his country to years of global economic sanctions because of his actions and then forced the international community to invade and remove him when that became the only option for dealing with him. 

Saddam is by far one of the worst dictators in history and if he had ever been able to sieze the oil fields in Saudi Arabia, he could of caused *a WORLDWIDE ECONOMIC DEPRESSION worse than the great depression of the 1930s!*

Bottom line, Saddam had go and no one is writing books saying the opposite!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 14, 2014)

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Wasn't the Republican Guard, Saddam's killers, mostly Sunni when they sacked Kuwait?


----------



## Samson (Jun 14, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 14, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> [
> 
> Well then you don't know your history. That's like saying that the Chaos and misery we inflicted on French Civilians in Normandy 70 years ago by invading it and removing the Germans was worse than anything Hitler had done.
> 
> ...



Uh, actually, everyone is writing books about what a stupid idea the Iraq war was.  

And while Saddam was kind of a bastard, his days of bastardy were pretty much over by 2003.  He was barely the mayor of Baghdad.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I've not seen anyone, not a single person, write a book about how having SADDAM in power would be good for US national security! NOT one! Typically, you can always find some fruitcake who will take any absurd position, but NO ONE is taking the position that SADDDAM in power in Iraq is a good idea and beneficial for the security of the region! *NO ONE!*

Yes, I've seen and read the books criticizing the invasion and most of them get the context of why Saddam needed to be removed wrong. The books are ignorant about the collapse of  the sanctions and weapons embargo that was occurring in the 2000-2002 period. They primarily focus on mistakes made after the invasion rather than the decision to remove Saddam. 

If Saddam was only the Mayor of Baghdad, he would have been removed by other forces within the country years before the invasion occurred in 2003. 
Bill Clinton certainly did not allude to SADDAM simply just being a Mayor of Baghdad. Watch this video of Bill Clinton talking about the threat SADDAM posed in December 1998!

Listen carefully!


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 17, 2014)

Why would you believe anything Bubba says?


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 17, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Why would you believe anything Bubba says?



He was good President who knew how serious a threat SADDAM was to the United States and the world.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 17, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you believe anything Bubba says?
> ...


I think you're being too generous. Clinton was on the same page as the Indonesian dictator, Suharto, during his time in office. There's good evidence both were war criminals who deserved a Nuremburg judgment. Clinton certainly looked the other way, at least, when Suharto's forces committed genocide in East Timor.

East Timor Retrospective, by Noam Chomsky


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 17, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> [
> 
> I've not seen anyone, not a single person, write a book about how having SADDAM in power would be good for US national security! NOT one! Typically, you can always find some fruitcake who will take any absurd position, but NO ONE is taking the position that SADDDAM in power in Iraq is a good idea and beneficial for the security of the region! *NO ONE!*



Here's one.  From ZIONISTS, no less. and they were the biggest institigators. 

Israeli Experts Say Middle East Was Safer With Saddam in Iraq




> _Jerusalem - Although few tears were shed in Israel over Saddam Husseins death last month, a small but growing chorus  including government officials, academics and Iraqi émigrés  is warning that Israel could find itself in more danger with him gone, and that it might even regret having welcomed his toppling.
> 
> If I knew then what I know today, I would not have recommended going to war, because Saddam was far less dangerous than I thought, said Haifa University political scientist Amatzia Baram, one of Israels leading Iraq experts.
> _





> Yes, I've seen and read the books criticizing the invasion and most of them get the context of why Saddam needed to be removed wrong. The books are ignorant about the collapse of  the sanctions and weapons embargo that was occurring in the 2000-2002 period. They primarily focus on mistakes made after the invasion rather than the decision to remove Saddam.



Um, no, most of that was horseshit. There was no new weapons material going to Iraq. 






> If Saddam was only the Mayor of Baghdad, he would have been removed by other forces within the country years before the invasion occurred in 2003.
> Bill Clinton certainly did not allude to SADDAM simply just being a Mayor of Baghdad. Watch this video of Bill Clinton talking about the threat SADDAM posed in December 1998!
> 
> Listen carefully!
> rl]



Um, when he said this, you Wingnuts were all out accusing him of launching a "Wag the Dog" attack to distract attention from impeachment hearings. 

Which, by the way, he totally did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 17, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Guy, I'm not getting weepy over the Emir of Kuwait.  That old pervert created his own problem by bankrolling Saddam in the first place.  (Along with his buddies, the Saudis). 

Nor was i really all that interested in going to war for Oil.  I mean, shit, dude, if you are going to go over and fight Exxon's war for them, the least they could do is give you a profit-sharing program.  

Here's the bottom line. The Perverted Emir spent billions on his army, and they all threw down their weapons in one day when they faced Saddam's troops.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> And 150 of 500 ones Bu sh released.
> 
> Henry, are you really a neo-con? Do you really believe the return of Jesus is imminent?
> 
> ...


The current leader of ISIS was released from a detention center in Iraq in 2009 by Barrack Hussein Obama!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-head-ISIS-extremist-army-five-years-ago.html


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Is that a book? I think not! Find me a book where the main topic is SADDAM and how SADDAM made the world safer!

*Look at it from the perspective of Kuwait. DO YOU THINK KUWAIT WOULD BE SAFER TODAY WITH SADDAM IN POWER?* I don't think there is any reasonable or sane person out there that would say yes to that question. 

But then again, I suppose there are even people that would say the world would be better off with Hitler in power. 

Sorry, but the list of things Saddam did to Iran, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, Israel and is own citizens is so massive and horrifying that there are few people who would attempt to make an argument for SADDAM

As for the collapse of sanctions and the weapons embargo, I NEVER said that any type of weapons material was getting through, only that Saddam now had the means with which to rebuild his military capabilities from the past. There was NOTHING blocking the passage of virtually anything into and out of Iraq by 2003 and that by itself was a THREAT! *SADDAM was able to sell over 2 Billion dollars worth of oil on the Black Market in 2001, money that could be reinvested in his military capacity in the coming years as well as bribe others inside and outside Iraq in order to get his way in the international community!*

As for Bill Clinton, I supported nearly every military action he engaged in during his time in office.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 17, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> [
> Well, those Israel experts are in the minority and obviously don't remember when their country was being hit by dozens of SCUD Ballistic Missiles launched from Iraq with all of Israel's population huddled in basements with gas masks and other protective gear on.



What I remember was Palestinians cheering when the SCUDs fell. That tells me we shouldn't be involved anywhere near that insanity. 



> *Look at it from the perspective of Kuwait. DO YOU THINK KUWAIT WOULD BE SAFER TODAY WITH SADDAM IN POWER?* I don't think there is any reasonable or sane person out there that would say yes to that question.[



Uh, the perverted Emir of Kuwait was the guy who bankrolled Saddam to start with. He gets as much sympathy from me as the Redneck who gets mauled by his own pitbull. 




> But then again, I suppose there are even people that would say the world would be better off with Hitler in power.



Godwin Alert.  Saddam was not  Hitler.  Not even close. 



> Sorry, but the list of things Saddam did to Iran, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, Israel and is own citizens is so massive and horrifying that there are few people who would attempt to make an argument for SADDAM



Oh, please. 

First, the stuff he did to Iran he did with the full blessing of the US and most of his neighbors. We even provided some of the weapons and intel. 

Oh, for those who came in late, Fuck Israel. Truly. 

Now for Kuwait and Saudi Arabia, here's the problem with that.  When he was attacking Iran, the Kuwaitis and Saudis bankrolled him.  In fact, after the war with Iran, these countries called in their loans, and then kept the price of oil low so he couldn't pay them back.  



> As for the collapse of sanctions and the weapons embargo, I NEVER said that any type of weapons material was getting through, only that Saddam now had the means with which to rebuild his military capabilities from the past. There was NOTHING blocking the passage of virtually anything into and out of Iraq by 2003 and that by itself was a THREAT! *SADDAM was able to sell over 2 Billion dollars worth of oil on the Black Market in 2001, money that could be reinvested in his military capacity in the coming years as well as bribe others inside and outside Iraq in order to get his way in the international community!*



Do you realize how little 2 billion dollars buys you in military hardware these days? The fact is, Bush was able to get the sanctions back in place by 2003. Everyone who was cheating got on board hoping to avoid a war.  




U2Edge said:


> [
> As for Bill Clinton, I supported nearly every military action he engaged in during his time in office.



Then you are a complete fucking idiot. Clinton was great at using the military to provide distractions, and he probably made a few problems worse.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That's not true. They actually resisted as long as their supplies held out, but were simply overwhelmed given the size and capabilities of SADDAM's forces sent into Kuwait. 

The fact of the matter is, you live in an industrialized society that is dependent on energy  which primarily means oil, natural gas, coal etc. In addition petroleum is used in making all kinds of consumer products. So besides the energy factor, there is that. The price of food that you consume everyday is dependent on petroleum! Both for shipping it to market and sometimes with the packaging or containers that some food is kept in. 


Here is a partial list of the products that are made from petroleum:


Solvents  

Diesel fuel 

Motor Oil  

Bearing Grease  


Ink  

Floor Wax  

Ballpoint Pens  

Football Cleats  


Upholstery  

Sweaters  

Boats  

Insecticides  


Bicycle Tires  

Sports Car Bodies  

Nail Polish  

Fishing lures  


Dresses  

Tires  

Golf Bags  

Perfumes  


Cassettes  

Dishwasher parts 

Tool Boxes  

Shoe Polish  


Motorcycle Helmet  

Caulking  

Petroleum Jelly  

Transparent Tape  


CD Player  

Faucet Washers  

Antiseptics  

Clothesline  


Curtains  

Food Preservatives  

Basketballs  

Soap  


Vitamin Capsules  

Antihistamines  

Purses  

Shoes  


Dashboards  

Cortisone  

Deodorant  

Footballs  


Putty  

Dyes  

Panty Hose  

Refrigerant  


Percolators  

Life Jackets  

Rubbing Alcohol  

Linings  


Skis  

TV Cabinets  

Shag Rugs  

Electrician's Tape  


Tool Racks  

Car Battery Cases  

Epoxy  

Paint  


Mops  

Slacks  

Insect Repellent  

Oil Filters  


Umbrellas  

Yarn  

Fertilizers  

Hair Coloring  


Roofing  

Toilet Seats  

Fishing Rods  

Lipstick  


Denture Adhesive  

Linoleum  

Ice Cube Trays  

Synthetic Rubber  


Speakers  

Plastic Wood  

Electric Blankets  

Glycerin  


Tennis Rackets  

Rubber Cement  

Fishing Boots  

Dice  


Nylon Rope  

Candles  

Trash Bags  

House Paint  


Water Pipes  

Hand Lotion  

Roller Skates  

Surf Boards  


Shampoo  

Wheels  

Paint Rollers  

Shower Curtains  


Guitar Strings  

Luggage  

Aspirin  

Safety Glasses  


Antifreeze  

Football Helmets  

Awnings  

Eyeglasses  


Clothes  

Toothbrushes  

Ice Chests  

Footballs  


Combs  

CD's & DVD's 

Paint Brushes  

Detergents  


Vaporizers  

Balloons  

Sun Glasses  

Tents  


Heart Valves  

Crayons  

Parachutes  

Telephones  


Enamel  

Pillows  

Dishes  

Cameras  


Anesthetics  

Artificial Turf  

Artificial limbs  

Bandages  


Dentures  

Model Cars  

Folding Doors  

Hair Curlers  


Cold cream  

Movie film  

Soft Contact lenses  

Drinking Cups  


Fan Belts  

Car Enamel  

Shaving Cream  

Ammonia  


Refrigerators  

Golf Balls  

Toothpaste  

Gasoline


----------



## bedowin62 (Jun 17, 2014)

Obama was right; Al Qaeda is on the run; all the way to Baghdad; and Damascus; and Tripoli


libs are losers who lie to themselves


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 17, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> [
> 
> That's not true. They actually resisted as long as their supplies held out, but were simply overwhelmed given the size and capabilities of SADDAM's forces sent into Kuwait.



Actually, they were a bunch of worthless chickenshits who were unwilling to die for the Emir.  

Not that you can blame them.  the guy liked to fuck a virgin every week, and engaged in shame marriages. 



U2Edge said:


> [
> The fact of the matter is, you live in an industrialized society that is dependent on energy  which primarily means oil, natural gas, coal etc. In addition petroleum is used in making all kinds of consumer products. So besides the energy factor, there is that. The price of food that you consume everyday is dependent on petroleum! Both for shipping it to market and sometimes with the packaging or containers that some food is kept in.
> 
> Here is a partial list of the products that are made from petroleum:
> ...



That's a good reason to invest in the R&D to find alternatives, not trying to bully the people who are sitting on top of it to seeing things our way. 

it strikes me the only reason why Saddam had you wetting your bed at night was because oil wealth that you've given him allowed him to do things you don't like. 

You are kind of like a junkie who is upset when her dealer whores her out.


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Oil and its impact on the global economy is a FACT of life. Oil, Petroleum is used by business around the world every day because it is CHEAP and efficient which means its good for BUSINESS. 

Business's love and live for profit, and so until something is found that is cheaper and more efficient than oil and petroleum, business will continue to use oil and petroleum for energy and to make products. 

Thousands of Kuwaiti citizens died because of Saddam's invasion of Kuwait. Kuwait's military forces were simply not large enough to successfully resist the 4th largest military force in the world at that time. There indeed was heavy fighting, although it did not last long.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 17, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > it strikes me the only reason why Saddam had you wetting your bed at night was because oil wealth that you've given him allowed him to do things you don't like.
> ...



And the afformentioned Crack-Whore is convinced her pimp really cares about her. 

You are totally proving my point.  




U2Edge said:


> Thousands of Kuwaiti citizens died because of Saddam's invasion of Kuwait. Kuwait's military forces were simply not large enough to successfully resist the 4th largest military force in the world at that time. There indeed was heavy fighting, although it did not last long.



Uh, it lasted a DAY.  A DAY.  

Fuck, France resisted Germany for six weeks. So did Poland! 

So, here's the thing.  I don't care how many Kuwaitis died. It's not my problem. The Emir made all the bad decisions that made Saddam a threat to him.


----------



## toastman (Jun 17, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



'Fuck Israel. Truly'

No no no, Joe.

Fuck YOU ... Truly. 

Got it??


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 17, 2014)

asaratis said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > And 150 of 500 ones Bu sh released.
> ...



I wonder what was the justification for his release if this is true.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 18, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I've corrected the post (it wasn't from GTMO).  It is true.

Obama RELEASED warlord head of ISIS extremist army five years ago | Mail Online


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 18, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



I think it will be worth looking into the charges he was detained for. If the charges were serious then Obama administration has some serious explaining to do but if the charges were not very serious then it is not fair to blame the administration for not detaining someone indefinitely.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 18, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Apparently, knowledge of his leadership and organizing skills (over here, he might have been elected President...)goes back to 2004.  Read the article printed alongside the undated photo.  Obama's boys and girls dropped the ball on that particular Muslim Terrorist!


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 18, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



That link does not open for me. It gives "Bad Gateway" error.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 18, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Works for me!


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 18, 2014)

"Islamist militants have attacked Iraq's largest oil refinery in the city of Baiji, 155 miles north of Baghdad, as Iran raised the prospect of direct military intervention to protect Shia holy sites.

"A top security official told the Associated Press that fighters of the Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant (Isis) had begun their attack on the refinery late on Tuesday night. The attack continued into Wednesday morning, with militants targeting it with mortar shells, starting a small fire on the periphery.

"The refinery accounts for more than a quarter of the country's entire refining capacity, all of which goes toward domestic consumption  petrol, cooking oil and fuel for power stations. 

"At the height of the insurgency from 2004 to late 2007, the Baiji refinery was under the control of Sunni militants who used to siphon off crude and petroleum products to finance their operations. Isis has used its control of oilfields in Syria to boost its coffers."

Isis fighters attack Iraq's biggest oil refinery | World news | theguardian.com

*Should ISIS hold the Baiji refinery for any length of time, look for long lines at the gas pumps and even more pressure on the corrupt puppets in Baghdad.

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED (again)*


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 27, 2014)

Iraq has three major groups of people Shia, Sunni and Kurd. All the oil in Iraq are located in either Shia or Kurd area. Shia are in the majority but until Saddam was deposed Sunnis belonging to Baath movement have maintained the control of the country. I think it will be very hard for Iran to sit by while their Shia brethren are getting humiliated by ISIS. Turkey may also be tempted to send troops into Kurd region to prevent them from getting too bold. It seems like some turmoil is ahead of us.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 27, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Iraq has three major groups of people Shia, Sunni and Kurd. All the oil in Iraq are located in either Shia or Kurd area. Shia are in the majority but until Saddam was deposed Sunnis belonging to Baath movement have maintained the control of the country. I think it will be very hard for Iran to sit by while their Shia brethren are getting humiliated by ISIS. Turkey may also be tempted to send troops into Kurd region to prevent them from getting too bold. It seems like some turmoil is ahead of us.


I don't think Turkey will donate any real estate to a "Free Kurdistan" but there is a profitable and growing trade in oil between the two people. Possibly they will find more money in peace than in war. The Sunni/Shiite conflict seems to have been designed to spawn "constructive chaos" across an arc stretching from the eastern Mediterranean to the Caspian Sea. Arms sales, oil sales, and illegal drug profits are how ruling elites on this planet remain in power.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq has three major groups of people Shia, Sunni and Kurd. All the oil in Iraq are located in either Shia or Kurd area. Shia are in the majority but until Saddam was deposed Sunnis belonging to Baath movement have maintained the control of the country. I think it will be very hard for Iran to sit by while their Shia brethren are getting humiliated by ISIS. Turkey may also be tempted to send troops into Kurd region to prevent them from getting too bold. It seems like some turmoil is ahead of us.
> ...



The   shia sunni conflict commenced with the death of the rapist pig of Arabia -------it precedes the 
   ZIONISTCONTROLLEDCIA       ----in fact----it is Islam's single contribution to the world----the longest 
   lived family feud             as for OIL  as a bone of contention----such contention exists and 
   remains bloody in every Islamic society in which the land under the posteriors of the 
   "faithful"   contains oil       It has been the basis for bloody civil war even in primitive 
    yemen for more than 50 years ------right now----they are killing each other in the 
    precincts of sanaaa------despite the fact that all the joooooos are gone


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 28, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


The CIA is still there.
When was the last time a Muslim drone murdered someone on your block?


----------



## U2Edge (Jun 28, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The United States is not the only country with drones. Iran, Iraq, Syria and Saudi Arabia all have drone fleets at various stages of development.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 28, 2014)

U2Edge said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I'm sure that's true; however, it is only the US that's using drones to kill innocent civilians and US citizens on the opposite side of the globe from its homeland.


----------



## kirkuki (Jun 29, 2014)

*This map gets updated every min*
Template:Iraqi insurgency detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 29, 2014)

kirkuki said:


> *This map gets updated every min*
> Template:Iraqi insurgency detailed map - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


"COPENHAGEN, Denmark  The spokesman for Turkeys ruling Justice and Development Party (AKP) told Britains Financial Times newspaper that Ankara is ready to accept an independent Kurdish state in northern Iraq, as Iraqi forces fought to turn the tide against jihadi-led insurgents threatening to divide the country.

'Unfortunately, the situation in Iraq is not good and it looks like it is going to be divided,' Huseyin Celik told the daily. He said that, in the past, an independent Kurdish state in Iraq would be a 'reason for war' for Turkey. 'But no one has the right to say this now.' 

Spokesman Indicates Turkey Ready to Accept Kurdish State in Iraq


----------



## Camp (Jun 29, 2014)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Hasn't happened on my block, but the Muslim's have been using ground drones on a regular consistent basis for a very long time. They kill each other with them endlessly. We call them suicide bombers.  They drive into market places, in front of bus stops and schools, etc. American collateral damage mistakes don't put a dent in the number of purposeful Muslim killings of each other. No comparison.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 29, 2014)

Camp said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


"Documented civilian deaths from violence

125,441  140,051
Further analysis of the WikiLeaks' Iraq War Logs
may add 10,000 civilian deaths."

https://www.iraqbodycount.org/database/

*The US invasion of Iraq was neither sanctioned by the UNSC nor was it justified by imminent threat to the US homeland. That means there's no legal/moral justification for "collateral damage." Every Iraqi that's died violently since March 2003 is the product of a war of aggression, the supreme international crime since it encompasses within it all the Evil that follows*


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 29, 2014)

Iraqi Army took back Tikrit..........but just lost it again, withdrawing 15 miles away. It's encountering too many IEDs along the roads.


----------



## idb (Jun 29, 2014)

> ISIS Declares New Islamist Caliphate
> The Sunni Islamist militant group whose three-week blitz through northern Iraq has nearly upended the country's fragile unity announced itself as a new Islamist "caliphate" on Sunday, unilaterally declaring statehood and demanding allegiance from other Islamist groups.
> 
> The announcement, recited in Arabic on the first day of the Muslim holy month of Ramadan by spokesman Abu Mohammed Al Adnani into an audio file, effectively renames the group the Islamic State, canceling its previous title of the Islamic State of Iraq and al-Sham, or ISIS.
> ...


ISIS Declares New Islamist Caliphate - WSJ


----------



## kirkuki (Jun 30, 2014)

*Iraq Shia, IS and South Kurdistan (KRG)
*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 30, 2014)

idb said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



  Al Qaeda is just jealous.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 30, 2014)

kirkuki said:


> *Iraq Shia, IS and South Kurdistan (KRG)
> *


*Can the Kurds fight on flat ground?*

"Peshmerga forces also were caught in the crossfire between Shiite militiamen and the Sunni fighters outside the village of Bashir south of Kirkuk on Sunday, in which two Kurdish soldiers and 14 of the militiamen were wounded."

http://rudaw.net/english/middleeast/iraq/290620141


----------



## rdean (Jun 30, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Yup. al Qaeda has been decimated. And they just captured another Iraqi city.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder how much was organized by Bin Laden after Republicans let him go.  He had years and years of freedom to plan.  Maybe that was the GOP plan?  Maybe they are the "Manchurian Party".


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 2, 2014)

"While the world panics over the conquests of the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS), Saudi Arabia, oddly enough, has reason to be thankful. 

"Even though ISIS advocates the Al Saud familys overthrow and has pushed Baghdad toward closer relations with Iran, the crisis in Iraq has reinforced Saudi Arabias commanding position in the global oil market. 

"And in so doing, this development unfortunately spells bad news for American interests.

Since 2012, Iraq has been the second highest producer of crude oil in the OPEC cartel. 

"In the short term at least, gains by ISIS in Iraq threaten sharp cuts into global spare production levels that are already low by historical standards. 

"President Obama recently acknowledged the risk Iraqi oil disruptions could pose to global oil markets, making clear that one of Americas objectives in this crisis should be to ensure that 'some of the other producers in the Gulf are able to pick up the slack.' 

"Yet as the Christian Science Monitor subsequently noted, 'essentially other producers in the Gulf really means Saudi Arabia,' since it is the only nation with the capacity to swiftly make up for shortfalls elsewhere.'"

King Crude: How Iraq's ISIS Crisis Restores Saudi Influence - Forbes

*Would it be ironic if the next "New Pearl Harbor" that hits the US homeland was financed by ISIS rolling back OIL?*


----------

